# Looking for gamers in the Philadelphia area



## RillianPA (Jun 7, 2003)

I have recently moved from California to the Philadelphia, Pennsylvannia area.  I am looking for gamers to start a group, on weeknights, Tuesday, Wed or Thurs.  I can DM, or if someone else is interested, they can DM.  I am primarily interested in playing D&D, but am willing to try others as well.

If you are interested, just post here, and I will respond.
Thank you,
And I hope to meet some of you soon.


----------



## bwgwl (Jun 8, 2003)

where exactly in the Philly area are you? i'm over in south Jersey, about 20 minutes south of Philly.

btw, where in CA are you coming from? i was out in the Bay Area for 4-5 years prior to moving back here.


----------



## tabrumj (Jun 8, 2003)

Hmm. My Wife and I might be interested in this If I get a job I just interviewed for at Boeing and move out there. I'll let you know if I get good news about it.


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 8, 2003)

I live in the Willow Grove area, just north of Philadelphia.  Let me know if the drive from NJ is not too far.  Or if you get that job 

Talk to you soon.


----------



## bwgwl (Jun 8, 2003)

unfortunately, Willow Grove is at least an hour's drive from me.  

my mom lives up in the area, so i know how much of a hassle the drive can be trying to get over there from here.

oh well, good luck finding a game!


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 8, 2003)

NP, good luck to you too.  And if you change your mind, make sure to let me know.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jun 10, 2003)

I run weekend games about once a month at my house in Roebling NJ.  I don't know the WIllow Grove area but I am about 10 minutes north of the burlington bristol bridge or all of 2 minutes off the end of the PA turnpike.

Our next game is tentatively planned for 6/21.  If you are interested email me @

cscaturo@thenewgrange.org


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 26, 2003)

Bump, Shameless


----------



## Bob Gardner (Jun 29, 2003)

am interested live in NE Philly, please e-mail me with specifics.  thanks.


----------



## Ghostmoon (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey Rilan,

I no longer live in the Willow Grove area, but you are in luck, as you have a great hobby store in the area:

Abington Game & Hobby Center: http://www.abingtongh.com/

Give these guys a visit, I know they run all sorts of games and the store manager, Bob Frantz, is a really nice guy.

Hope this helps,
Ghostmoon


----------



## Mallus (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey there Rillian and Co. I'm in Center City, and am in the market for a game, and possibly players for a D&D campaign set in the exciting, exotic homebrew that a friend and I never made it out of the 1st round of Wizards setting search with. 

Its a world with many dinosaurs where the Devil drinks gin --and reputedly loves the shrimp scampi...

Address is in my profile. Send me mail.


----------



## RillianPA (Jul 20, 2003)

I still have room,

Arent there any more gamers in Philadelphia?


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 8, 2003)

Still room for up to 2 more...


----------

